# Rubber Bands for Bait Rigging



## bundyboy (Sep 6, 2009)

Aybody know where I can buy small rubber bands for rigging live and dead baits. Tried a few local shops (Officeworks, newsagents etc) but they don't have any small enough. Looking for the tiny ones that come with chinguards and the likes.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

You know those packet ya get from office works?....yep those...works the bomb!...  :lol:


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

How small is small?
Ask your dentist for dental bands (or try ebay for the same thing)


----------



## Trumpet1 (Apr 26, 2013)

All the kids (or mine anyway) are into these things called loom bands which are basically small coloured rubber bands that you weave into a bracelet. Ask the nearest 5-9 year old and I'm sure they'll tell you where to get them.


----------



## mattattaylorsbeach (Feb 26, 2013)

x2 on the loom bands. any of those cheap shops in the shopping centres will have them. $3 for 300 and any colour you want (including glow in the dark). The benefits of having a 7yr old daughter


----------



## 3rdGen (May 27, 2014)

If your close to a tackle world they stock em. Its called ghost cotton 2 rolls for about $4 from memory. Its good stuff just make sure its tied tight before you cast


----------



## HAWKEYE3 (Jan 8, 2009)

x3 on loom bands, Saw them today at our local newsagent. Attractive


----------



## bundyboy (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks for the replies, how big are these loom bands? About the same size as 5c piece or smaller?


----------



## laneends (Jan 25, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/600-Rain...U_Kids_Arts_Crafts&hash=item3a9135434e&_uhb=1


----------



## laneends (Jan 25, 2013)

These things any good for keeping mussel meat on the hook?

Also are these things scented and does that cause a problem?


----------



## poppyd (Dec 14, 2011)

If you want some nice small black bands try horseland they use them for the mane when plating for shows - but don't tell anyone.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

anselmo said:


> How small is small?
> Ask your dentist for dental bands (or try ebay for the same thing)


These - ideal. Chemist might also be worth a go.


----------

